# Maggette rumor/talk thread



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...657.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Meanwhile, the Clippers continued to pursue a trade for an impact player, discussing a potential deal for Ron Artest of the Sacramento Kings, a high-ranking Clippers source said after the game.
> 
> Apparently, Artest, whom the Clippers tried to acquire last season from the Indiana Pacers, is eager to leave the Kings, and the Clippers want to send Corey Maggette to Sacramento for the versatile player. A Clippers official spoke with the Kings on Friday, and talks are expected to continue today.
> 
> Regardless of whether the Clippers get a boost from Artest, they were upbeat for a change Saturday after defeating a quality opponent on the road. McGrady and Yao would have made things more difficult, the Clippers said, but they finally did many things right together.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

No way in hell do I want Artest on the Clippers. He is not what we need. He is starting to cause the same drama in Sac-town that he was doing in Indy. We already have a lock down defender in Ross. We need a shooter, not another post player.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

I hope this can be done. Artest would solve many defensive issue right now. Even if the Clippers have to give up the Minny 1st they should do it. Maggette is nice but he wants out obviously and getting Artest in return would be the best case scenario right now.

I wasn't aware that he had being collecting DNP's lately, possibly due to him not wanting to be there. His attitude is an issue that is for sure. It could go very well or sour, I hoping on the very well if does happen. Now thinking about it, I am on the fence. A change is needed, but is this needed change?


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

Where do I sign?


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

Im not sure if i want artest right now. The problem is he would help us to win a few games, i doubt anyone would challenge that. BUt whats a few games on a terrible team? Last year, he would have helped us win some, perhaps get further in the playoffs, as we were already a good team. But this year we suck. I dont want to be a middle of the road team. I either want to win it all, or be VERY bad so as to get a high draft pick.

Right now, were a terrible team, on the way to a shot at oden. Artest would make us just good enough to get out of the lottery but perhaps first round loss. no thanks. We should have gotten him last year. 

Of cousre im just talking pessimistically though because im so frustrated we are so terrible, and we did miss out on AI


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

ok, i take it back. lets go for him. (now that ivs said that, watch us screw it up like every other move weve tried to make for a superstar, artest last year included).

I think he has an option this yera or next to get out. So what. So does maggette..

Hes a better three point shooter than maggs. Can score a variety of ways. One of the best guard defenders of all time. So what if it means no shot at oden. I remember last year he sat down with the clippers and had a productive meeting, he got along well with the coaching staff. I think hed work well under cassell's leadership. (sactown really doesnt have a leader...probably part of the problem). 

Can get hot from three. (didnt he torch the clipps from down town earlier this year?) And also, more PT for him means less for Q ross that some people might like. 

Im pretty sure he could behave for a time in this environment...if not, oh well. Next year we can give him his wish, we can trade him to the knicks, and get someone pretty decent. 

So worst case scenario, he helps us the rest of the year, and gets us into the playoffs, implodes next year, we ship him off for talent. (remember we would lose maggs next year for nothing anyway). Best case scenario, he finds a home, perfectly fits into the team, we resign him long term, dump everyone else, and have a core the next 2-5 years of brand/kaman/livvy/artest


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

he's definitely not a better 3 point shooter than maggette. i think he shoots so many 3's because he doesn't have enough offensive skills, and resorts to it.

if i were a clipper fan, i would say HELL NO. you've already got a good defender in qross, you don't need more drama, and he's a cancer offensively. http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ron_artest/career_stats.html

he's gifted with his strong upper body, but only defensively. i don't think he has the skills to be a good offensive threat.


----------



## DaFranchise

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



NOFX22 said:


> Where do I sign?


Yeah me too. I love Maggs but his body language on the court tells me he wants OUT NOW!


----------



## DaFranchise

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



afobisme said:


> he's definitely not a better 3 point shooter than maggette. i think he shoots so many 3's because he doesn't have enough offensive skills, and resorts to it.
> 
> if i were a clipper fan, i would say HELL NO. you've already got a good defender in qross, you don't need more drama, and he's a cancer offensively. http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ron_artest/career_stats.html
> 
> he's gifted with his strong upper body, but only defensively. i don't think he has the skills to be a good offensive threat.


Are you kidding me? Maggs is a horrible 3 pt shooter. I cringe every time he decides to heave one up.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

Look people this is the best deal we can get for Maggette right now! I do not want to see Mike Miller, or Dunleavy jr over here!


----------



## shaunliv

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



PAIDNFULL23 said:


> No way in hell do I want Artest on the Clippers. He is not what we need. He is starting to cause the same drama in Sac-town that he was doing in Indy. We already have a lock down defender in Ross. We need a shooter, not another post player.


Q Ross is a SOLID defender, but to say that he is a LOCK-DOWN defender is rediculous. Wasn't it Q Ross that TJ FOrd scored the winning basket vs the Clipps a couple of days ago? Ross couldn't stop TJ Ford shooting an outside shot! come on, dude. Ron Artest is a much better defender (Can Ross guard Power forwards?) and offensive player, besides were trading Corey NOT Ross!


----------



## Roscoe Sheed

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

If that's the best they can acquire, then go for it

I still say they should aggressively pursue Ray Allen


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



DaFranchise said:


> Are you kidding me? Maggs is a horrible 3 pt shooter. I cringe every time he decides to heave one up.


are you kidding me? ron is a horrible 3 point shooter too. his career average is lower than corey's. even worse, he chucks up more 3 pointers than corey. if you guys get artest you're going to complain and complain that he sucks on offense, and that you already have qross (who is a much more efficient offensive player that doesn't try to force anything).

corey's career field goal % is 44.7% while ron's is 41.5%... a 3.2% margin is pretty significant to me (and 41.5% is unacceptable). corey also has gone to the line about 3,000 times while ron has gotten there 2,000... he draws more fouls on bigs and opens up the game more offensively for the clippers.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

Ron has A LOT of offensive skills. MUCH more varied than corey maggette. Did you watch the sactown-clippers game earlier? And he is a guy you can count in in the clutch too. Theres no question that hes 3 times the player maggs is. I mean, hes an all star, defender of the year, etc. 

The only reson we can mention maggs and artest in the same breath is because artest is the second coming of rodman (total headcase). 

Artest also would instantly be the third best 3 point shooter on the team. (actually pretty much the ONLY guy who can hit one other than thomas and mobley). 

SUre he may implode, but what the heck, lets take a chance. Id much rather have him and his contract than dunleavvy jr. More than mike miller too.


----------



## leidout

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

As good as Artest is as a player, i could not stand him on this team. The guy has the capability to be some kind of super-cancer, and that was before he got half his team suspended for most of the season. 

Go after someone slightly less insane, cuz ya never know, he may just quit basketball one day to go work at circuit city for the discounts.


----------



## squeemu

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

The Clippers need to stop trying to trade for players who will have horrible attitudes if things don't go exactly their way.


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

There is no question about Artest's talent, but he might go crazy if he comes here.

I remember how optimistic he was in Sacramento. Now see what happens.


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

There is no question about Artest's talent, but he might go crazy if he comes here.

I remember how optimistic he was in Sacramento. Now see what happens.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



afobisme said:


> are you kidding me? ron is a horrible 3 point shooter too. his career average is lower than corey's. even worse, he chucks up more 3 pointers than corey. if you guys get artest you're going to complain and complain that he sucks on offense, and that you already have qross (who is a much more efficient offensive player that doesn't try to force anything).
> 
> corey's career field goal % is 44.7% while ron's is 41.5%... a 3.2% margin is pretty significant to me (and 41.5% is unacceptable). corey also has gone to the line about 3,000 times while ron has gotten there 2,000... he draws more fouls on bigs and opens up the game more offensively for the clippers.


I agree with plenty much everything you said. Artest is a much better defender than Corey, but Artest's offensive game is very OVERRATED. He is an even worst ball handler than Maggette and Maggette's handle is pretty bad. Artest turns the ball over way too much and would make the Clippers lack of ball movement even worse. He is a volume shooter who thinks he is a better shooter than he actually is. If he comes here Brand and Kamen would suffer even more because he's only decent offensive skill is posting up on the low block and it would allow defenses to clog the paint and not guard the perimeter, much like they do already against the Clippers. Not to mention that he is the biggest head case in basketball, if not all of sports.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

id be content with getting anybody right now, even Artest....we cant get any worse...i doubt this will happen...but we will see....has Artest said before he wouldnt mind playing for the clippers????


----------



## JGlanton

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

Artest has a bad back, and sore knees


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

jglanton in the house. Ive seen you on another board i think right?

Well, we will see what happens. I still say do it, because worse case scenario we can still trade him which we have to do with maggs anyway. Its not likely, but id say theres a small chance that it could turn out to be the steal of a century if artest returns to his superstar form.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

I think the Clipps should get Artest. Reunite him with Brand. He is a good fit offensively.


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



yamaneko said:


> Ron has A LOT of offensive skills. MUCH more varied than corey maggette. Did you watch the sactown-clippers game earlier? And he is a guy you can count in in the clutch too. Theres no question that hes 3 times the player maggs is. I mean, hes an all star, defender of the year, etc.
> 
> The only reson we can mention maggs and artest in the same breath is because artest is the second coming of rodman (total headcase).
> 
> Artest also would instantly be the third best 3 point shooter on the team. (actually pretty much the ONLY guy who can hit one other than thomas and mobley).
> 
> SUre he may implode, but what the heck, lets take a chance. Id much rather have him and his contract than dunleavvy jr. More than mike miller too.


sorry, but when you shoot a 41.5% at the field for your career, you don't have "plenty" of offensive skills. and when you jack up 3s like he does, it definitely doesn't help. maggette is a much better scorer, but also a much crappier defender.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

man, it would be great TO GET ANYBODY but ....i would really hate for the Clippers to get someone that is injury prone ...and they just come here and NEVER PLAY or play such few games...(tim Thomas)


----------



## cadarn

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



afobisme said:


> maggette is a much better scorer, but also a much crappier defender.


maggette is a _slightly _better scorer, you might want to take a look at his stats.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



> sorry, but when you shoot a 41.5% at the field for your career, you don't have "plenty" of offensive skills. and when you jack up 3s like he does, it definitely doesn't help.


I disagree wholeheartedly. Regardless of your FG%, if youre in this league, youre the deffensive stopper, yet still are able to average 15-20 point games, you have offensive skills. But forget that. Without looking at the stats, just watch him play. Hes not one dimensional like maggette. He can score a variety of ways. 3 pointer, mid range jump shot, post up, drives to the basket, etc. 

Some say (not me), that baron davis is a superstar. Yet he averages less FG% than artest. Because he only averages 40% FG% does that mean baron davis doesnt have plenty of offensive skills. For the same reason that the fact that adonal foyle who is shooting 65% does not mean that he has plenty of offensive skills. 

Clippers need someone jacking up threes. Id be happy with 1 in 3 makes. Thats 1-2 more three pointers made per game for us (an increase of 20% a game?) It also means that we dont have to always play Mobley/Thomas at the same time. With thomas in there we lose defense without ross. This way, we can have combos of mobley/artest, thomas/artest where we can keep 2 three pointers on the court at the same time, while still remaining strong deffensively.

Dont get me wrong, i doubt the deal gets done, and its no lock that artest will be all of these things for us, but if all we have to lose is maggette (who we will lose after next year anyway), then why not take the chance?

I even thought of a WORSE case scenario. Artest does nothing for us, and we CANT trade him (dont see how thats possible..just playing devils advocate), but guess where that gets us? That much closer to greg oden!! Yipee! And no one could say we tanked because we went out and got an allstar.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> id be content with getting anybody right now, even Artest....we cant get any worse...i doubt this will happen...but we will see....has Artest said before he wouldnt mind playing for the clippers????


I think he is cool with it. When he was still on the Pacers, the Clippers had a chance to talk to him with. Obviously things must have gone very well during that talk because the Clippers almost got him.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

Yeah, he had a great meeting with dunleavvy and staff.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

Artest is high on wish list



> Sacramento Kings swingman Ron Artest could provide the boost the Clippers need to get things turned around this season.
> 
> The teams have discussed a potential trade that would send Corey Maggette to Sacramento for Artest, whom the Clippers tried to acquire last season from the Indiana Pacers.





> Dunleavy has taken the high road when asked about Maggette's comments, saying he respects Maggette as a player, but team sources said Dunleavy is at his wits' end with Maggette because of his poor defense and questionable decision-making.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



Weasel said:


> Artest is high on wish list


"poor defense and questionable decision-making" = understatement of the year describing maggette. 

yes i'll admit im a little torn about this trade because artest is known to be a team cancer, but honestly he would be a GREAT deal for us considering maggette's situation with the clips right now. i mean, wat would be our next option? mike miller? MIKE DUNLEAVY??? pfft get the **** out of here with that. pull the trigger already


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/98052.html



> He then was asked about a Los Angeles Times report stating Artest wants out of Sacramento and quoting a high-ranking Clippers official saying the Kings and Clippers are discussing a trade of Artest for Corey Maggette.
> 
> "That's great," he said.
> 
> Great?
> 
> "I mean it's news, whatever," he said. "No, that's not true. I just said it's not true. You just asked me how did I feel about wanting to get traded out of Sacramento, and it's not true. I don't want to get traded out of Sacramento. Not at all. I'm a great player. A lot of teams want me. ... I wouldn't fault any media people for believing those reports ... (but) those reports are false."





> Artest was close to joining the Clippers last season and has said he was thrilled about the prospect of going there. After he demanded a trade from Indiana, a deal putting Maggette with the Pacers and Artest with the Clippers fell through when Maggette failed a physical. Artest -- who is a huge fan of Clippers general manager Elgin Baylor -- said during the summer that he was told by Stevens, his agent, that the deal was done. He signed a six-month apartment lease in Los Angeles and looked forward to the side benefit of expanding his rap music career in the large market. He even met with Baylor and coach Mike Dunleavy, preparing to join his "new team" in practice in the following days.


----------



## universal!

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*



yamaneko said:


> Im not sure if i want artest right now. The problem is he would help us to win a few games, i doubt anyone would challenge that. BUt whats a few games on a terrible team? Last year, he would have helped us win some, perhaps get further in the playoffs, as we were already a good team. But this year we suck. I dont want to be a middle of the road team. I either want to win it all, or be VERY bad so as to get a high draft pick.
> 
> Right now, were a terrible team, on the way to a shot at oden. Artest would make us just good enough to get out of the lottery but perhaps first round loss. no thanks. We should have gotten him last year.
> 
> Of cousre im just talking pessimistically though because im so frustrated we are so terrible, and we did miss out on AI


I agree with some of points above, namely that the Clippers aren't the same team as last year, and the extra boost Artest could provide won't be enough. I'd be wary if the Clippers have to give up a pick in the upcoming draft to land him. Artest will be a temporary solution at best, so the Clippers have to be prepared for that.

I'm not sure there's enough leadership in LA to keep Artest in check. EB won't do it, Cassell will try, but he's not alpha enough. It would take an Iverson or a Garnett to keep Artest in check, and even that could end up badly.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

Yeah, not ENTIRELY sure id want to give up a pick...perhaps a future pick, but next year might be the best draft since the lebron/wade year, and probably the best one for a while too. 

perhaps we can pry a pick out of golden state for taking on dunleavvy jr's contract...then trade mobley to sactown for artest plus a pick (since we will then have 3), and then send maggette over for dunleavvy jr. if the coach is so set on that. Wed be capped out, but with this lineup who needs caproom?

Kaman Brand Artest Dunleavvy Livingston
Williams Thomas Singleton QRoss Cassell


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers going for Artest?*

Artest deal could be done soon



> An Artest-Maggette trade could be just what each team needs, and sources said the Clippers and Kings are motivated to move quickly.





> The Clippers hope to complete a trade before Friday's game against Sacramento at Staples Center, or in time for a six-game, 10-day Eastern trip that begins Monday.
> 
> Although General Manager Elgin Baylor is close with Maggette, Baylor wants to make a deal with Sacramento, sources said.
> 
> Baylor is resigned to trading Maggette because of the situation, and Artest is considered a better player than Maggette.


----------



## DaFranchise

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

Oh please bring us Artest. Lots of talk on 570 this morning. Looks like this may happen


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

if it does happen, good for the team, and also good for corey...i hope he blows up in sactown, and drops 50 whenever he plays the clippers...


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

imagine the irony if the deal falls through because artest fails his physical


----------



## livingstononefour

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

our defense is whats killing us right now and artest is capable of turning that around. artest paired with livingston and ross gives us the best trio of perimeter defenders in the league. 

dunleavy has nearly coached rasheed wallace into the nba finals, i think he can handle a problem child like artest. if we expect baylor to keep dishing out the cash for this team, we've got to start winning again.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

Its rumored that sactown might want one of our minimum salary guys as a throw in. If so, who would you/wouldnt you include as part of the deal?

Ewing/Davis/Singleton/Qross.

I dont see how we can include ewing inasmuch as we have no point guards. Singleton id want to hold on to. QRoss i could see as a possibility, since i think artest takes all of his and maggette's minutes. Davis i think makes the most sense. Hes pretty much Brad Miller Jr., maybe he could be the heir apparant in sactown. Id want a 2nd rounder next year though in return if we do have to include one of these guys.


----------



## livingstononefour

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

i'd rather give up a pair of 2nd rounders. i like our guys.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

Davis i wouldnt mind giving up if it was a deal breaker. Artest can play some PF too, and hopefully id think rebraca will be back sometime in the next month. If some of these guys will never play for us, might as well replace them next year with a 2nd rounder who will make half as much, IMO.

But man, are we thin at PG. We might see mobley have to log some minutes at the point if something happens to Ewing or livvy. 

Unfortunately my sources are unable to give me info on this deal, so were just going to have to rely on jason reid that he is correct in a deal getting done. Surprised art thompson doesnt have anything at this time..


----------



## leidout

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

Give up Maggette & Singleton, both guys have been disrespected by Dunleavy and deserve a new beginning.


----------



## cadarn

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*



leidout said:


> Give up Maggette & Singleton, both guys have been disrespected by Dunleavy and deserve a new beginning.


I'd give korolev since he never has a chance to play. or singleton because he's overrated.


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

Yea give up Korkolev!


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*



livingstononefour said:


> our defense is whats killing us right now and artest is capable of turning that around. artest paired with livingston and ross gives us the best trio of perimeter defenders in the league.
> 
> dunleavy has nearly coached rasheed wallace into the nba finals, i think he can handle a problem child like artest. if we expect baylor to keep dishing out the cash for this team, we've got to start winning again.


rasheed wallace was not a cancer.. not an angel but not a cancer.

besides, that 3 man "defensive" trio is a horrible unit for offense. and defense isn't just about man to man game, it's about how they switch and communicate too.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

wonder if jason reid is going to pull a jack haley with this call....


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

Lets just hurry up and get the deal done.....we are going nowhere now anyways. Maybe Artest will bring some toughness and intensity we desperately need.......


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

How does Corey Maggete get so lean?


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

it's called steroids.


----------



## universal!

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*



afobisme said:


> rasheed wallace was not a cancer.. not an angel but not a cancer.
> 
> besides, that 3 man "defensive" trio is a horrible unit for offense. and defense isn't just about man to man game, it's about how they switch and communicate too.


there's a difference between 'Sheed and Artest. Rasheed was/is a problem child, Artest is a few steps away from the nuthouse...

Clippers could be a much better defensive unit without Artest. As afobisme says, defense works best as a team, but of course the addition of Artest would help, even if Artest has lost a step.

I don't understand the rationale about adding ad pick, etc. to get Artest. Why would the Clips have to do that? Or giving up another player, is it to free up roster space?


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

sheed wasn't that much of a problem child, he just opens his mouth too much. in the end, if you put him on a good team, he will be dedicated to winning. he's best known for running his mouth against officials, but that's okay with me.. it shows me that he's at least passionate about winning.

ron probably "likes" playing in the NBA, but he also likes being a rapper... i read an article and i think he said something like "it wouldn't bother me that much if i were banned from the NBA"


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

artest is a cancer,, every team he goes on implodes consistently.... thats what was said by another user and i agree with exactly wat he says


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

I change my view on Artest, after thinking for a while, I'd rather keep Maggette and attempt to trade him for someone/something else.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

Well, the longer the deal doesnt get done, perhaps the less likely it is. Usually, if a place reports a breaking story, it will happen right away, theres not much warning. But when someone reports something, and it goes days without happening, then usually it never happens.

So all you who dont want artest should be happy, because the more this drags on (its been 24 hours already), the less likely it seems hes coming here.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

Odd Artest is playing tonight.


----------



## livingstononefour

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

i'd rather have mike miller


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...361.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The Clippers would prefer to trade Corey Maggette to the Sacramento Kings for Ron Artest, but they're not waiting by the phone.
> 
> The Kings contacted the Clippers last Friday to gauge the Clippers' interest in acquiring Artest, but as of Wednesday night had not made a formal trade proposal, Clippers sources said.
> 
> 
> 
> So the Clippers continued to consider potential deals with other teams involving Maggette, who is expected to be traded somewhere soon because of his poor relationship with Coach Mike Dunleavy.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Artest deal could be done soon?*

First off, I hate Ron Artest with just about every inch of my soul. That being said, I think if the Clippers could swap Corey for Artest with some draft picks, I think they would be insane to ignore not to. (As insane as not going after Iverson).

The Clippers are lacking one important element this season. Something they had last year. A go to guy, that takes over the game when its close and can impact it. Brand is a horse, he will give you the backbone, but not always win you the game. Last season Cassell was dropping points like they were nothing, and looking better than he had in years. This year he looks like he is in his late 30's. It's a young mans game..

With Mobley being passive most of the time, or shooting horribly, he didnt work out to be the FA the Clippers were needing.

Shaun is to young for the role of clutch on a regular basis..

But Ron Artest... Who wants to have his own team. Who wants to be the go to guy on the offensive and defensive end, seems like he would be a perfect fit on a team lacking that type of player. If you think about it, Artest comming to the Clippers wouldnt just mean they are a little better defensively, but someone who isnt intimidated to shoot or take that fourth quarter shot. Someone who isnt afriad to add a little toughness on the court and get nasty when needed. He will give the Clippers what they need.

Of course, thats if he doesnt flake out, beat someone in the stands again... Or leave the NBA in a couple years to go after his rap career.

Its a gamble, but right now I think a gamble is what this team needs.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

if we strike out again on artest, i say shift focus to francis who is in the dog house in NY. Many people forget that the guy a few years ago was one of the best players in the league, putting up stats that almost no one the last 25 years was putting up. Change of teams, scenery, and look what has happened. Hes yesterdays news, thought of as a scrub. 

But again, I think its a matter of location location location. I think he would flourish in dunleavvy's system. Not to mention being with his brokeback buddy Mobley (exaggerating the closeness of their friendship). 

Wouldnt mind sending cassell and maggette for him, plus either a pick or one of the knicks young players. two years ago, if someone said you could trade maggette and cassell for a steve francis you would have been laughed at. Hes still only what 28, 29? With 2 years left on his deal? For years, he was like a 20 point 6 assist, 6 rebound guy. Not to mention his 1.5 steals. If he can rekindle that, it would be a help to us IMO.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/99559.html



> Despite a report claiming the Kings could be days from trading Ron Artest to the Los Angeles Clippers for Corey Maggette, all indications are that the deal will not go down.
> 
> And while Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie would not discuss the potential trade for Maggette that was reported in the Los Angeles Times, he did speak of Artest as if he weren't going anywhere anytime soon.


http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/99511.html



> At least two Kings players are known to have told people that Artest has asked out of Sacramento.


Seems like someone is lying...


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

Wow, did you read the entire jason reid article? I was right...talk about pulling a jack haley!!

All this nonsense, oh the deal needs to get done, and will get done, and they want to hurry t oget it done before XX game, and this and that. ROFL. Now hes all like well the clipper shavent actually been contacted by the kings with a trade offer.

Get rid of jason reid please. who was the old la times writer? I liked him so much better.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



yamaneko said:


> Wow, did you read the entire jason reid article? I was right...talk about pulling a jack haley!!
> 
> All this nonsense, oh the deal needs to get done, and will get done, and they want to hurry t oget it done before XX game, and this and that. ROFL. Now hes all like well the clipper shavent actually been contacted by the kings with a trade offer.
> 
> Get rid of jason reid please. who was the old la times writer? I liked him so much better.


I wouldn't discredit him yet. Petrie seemed like the one who was lying. He states that he Artest isn't going anywhere but does not acknowledge that he has asked for a trade which has been confirmed by his teammates. Last time the Kings lied they got Artest, after they said they wouldn't get him. It is not a good sign but I am not counting out the possibility. Neither side is really going to admit that there were possible talks since they don't want new clubs jumping in to possibly make better offers. Clippers could have been lying by saying that there is no proposal on the table. We all know that the Clippers hate to talk trade publicly.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

yeah, but isnt that weird that within 24 hours, the clippers source had told him first that the deal was almost done, and they wanted to finish it by friday, but now the next day he says that the clippers havent even been contacted?


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



yamaneko said:


> yeah, but isnt that weird that within 24 hours, the clippers source had told him first that the deal was almost done, and they wanted to finish it by friday, but now the next day he says that the clippers havent even been contacted?


Not trying to go against you or anything but there was no way in hell that the Kings would have finished a deal by Friday unless they raped the Clippers as both teams play on Friday. Maybe after the game/Saturday the trade will be announced but not on Friday. Not saying there is one because I hope their isn't, but yeah, no way Sac would deal Artest to a team right before they play them.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

which is exactly what jason reid said was almost a done deal, further proving my point, that hes pulled another jack haley.


----------



## Maddocks

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

come this on friday they are going to trade jerseys.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



yamaneko said:


> yeah, but isnt that weird that within 24 hours, the clippers source had told him first that the deal was almost done, and they wanted to finish it by friday, but now the next day he says that the clippers havent even been contacted?


Very odd. Either he is exaggerating on what little knowledge he has or he has been strung around by his source. It doesn't surprise me though. What Clippers source is really going to tell the press about a pending trade? It is in the best interest of the Clippers to be quiet about the rumor.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

I would love to see Artest in a Clipper uniform, but I also would love to know what other teams we are talking to. Artest could opt out next season from his contract, which would give us our cap space, not to mention Artest is a premier defender and can put points up on the board with ease.

Im glad we are taking out time or "not waiting by the phone", because these talks about Maggette for Artest could up Maggette's price.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

This is so sad....were talking about a trade that probably wont to through, when we could be enjoying iverson lighting it up. The guy didnt practice for weeks, and is averaging like 32 points and 10+ assists for denver already. Went off for 44 points and 10 assists tonight.

But no, we couldnt give up our 9 point and 5 assist guy for him. So sad.


----------



## MicCheck12

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



yamaneko said:


> This is so sad....were talking about a trade that probably wont to through, when we could be enjoying iverson lighting it up. The guy didnt practice for weeks, and is averaging like 32 points and 10+ assists for denver already. Went off for 44 points and 10 assists tonight.
> 
> But no, we couldnt give up our 9 point and 5 assist guy for him. So sad.



get off denvers team.. there would be no way iverson could of fit in in our system 

Artest could be a blessing in desgise he is just what we need at this time


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

Figures... The Heat are now rumored to be in talks with the Kings.

The Heat are turning into the Yankees. Every player that is up for trade or is a free agent is rumored to go to the Heat or ends up going to the Heat. It is starting to make me sick.


----------



## MicCheck12

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

If we get Artest u think we can send him, ewing and a first rounder for peirce or maybe rashard lewis


----------



## shaunliv

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



MicCheck12 said:


> get off denvers team.. there would be no way iverson could of fit in in our system
> 
> Artest could be a blessing in desgise he is just what we need at this time


yeah, 44 points and 10 assists wouldn't "fit" in our system. We need players who can't come through in the clutch and can't hit the "j". Too bad Slava Medvedenko got signed by Atlanta, he DEFINITELY would have "fit" into our system!


----------



## MicCheck12

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



shaunliv said:


> yeah, 44 points and 10 assists wouldn't "fit" in our system. We need players who can't come through in the clutch and can't hit the "j". Too bad Slava Medvedenko got signed by Atlanta, he DEFINITELY would have "fit" into our system!



Iam just trying to say we can find players that will better fit in our system leading to my point rashard lewis or peirce


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



MicCheck12 said:


> If we get Artest u think we can send him, ewing and a first rounder for peirce or maybe rashard lewis


No chance at dealing him for Pierce. As for Lewis, he may be a possibility, but I would think Seattle would rather have young players and picks if they deal Lewis.

Even if we end up trading for Artest, there is no chance you will see him traded out of LA before the deadline. The more likely scenario is that Artest opts out before being traded again.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

Artest is all talk and no walk..


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

So is jason reid.


----------



## MicCheck12

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

who?


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

The sports writer who a few days ago said that the deal was all but done..


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

My new prediction (not based on any sources or any info, just 100% guess) is that Maggette is either NOT going to be traded, or he is NOT going to be traded for any of the previously rumored deals (Miller, Posey, DunleavvyJR, Artest)


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...467.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The Sacramento Kings never got back to them after calling last week about a potential Ron Artest-Corey Maggette trade, but the Clippers did just fine Friday night without Artest in ending a 14-game losing streak to Sacramento with a 102-93 victory in front of 18,505 fans at Staples Center.


----------



## livingstononefour

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

artest sucked hard last night. i'd rather keep maggette.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

Maybe he didnt want to show up his "new" team.

:lol:


----------



## DaFranchise

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*

I was all for the Artest trade but not after watching last nights game. Artest looked slow and old. He must be out of shape or something. I dont know what got into Maggs last night but his jumper actually had some nice arc on it. His shot is usually way too flat. Anyways, good win for the Clips. Lets get out of the basement


----------



## Roscoe Sheed

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



livingstononefour said:


> artest sucked hard last night. i'd rather keep maggette.


yeah, it might be a good idea to just keep the team as is and hope for improvement throughout the season

once cassell gets healthy, they will have some real coming off the bench with maggette, cassell, and maybe thomas (if ross is put back into the starting lineup)


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



TucsonClip said:


> Maybe he didnt want to show up his "new" team.
> 
> :lol:


It would be funny now if the two go traded for each other. Maggette put a hurt on the Kings last night. 

In all seriousness though I don't know if there is anything behind this rumor anymore.


----------



## JonMatrix

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



DaFranchise said:


> I was all for the Artest trade but not after watching last nights game. Artest looked slow and old. He must be out of shape or something. I dont know what got into Maggs last night but his jumper actually had some nice arc on it. His shot is usually way too flat. Anyways, good win for the Clips. Lets get out of the basement


Artest has basically been out of shape since the post-brawl suspension. Ever since then he put on muscle mass and lost quickness. This was followed up by his playing through nagging injuries likely as a result of gaining too much weight. He was limping all over the court last year in the playoffs and has been injured off and on this season.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed

*Re: Team is still waiting to hear from the Kings about Artest*



Weasel said:


> It would be funny now if the two go traded for each other. Maggette put a hurt on the Kings last night.
> 
> In all seriousness though I don't know if there is anything behind this rumor anymore.


I hope so

I don't like Artest at all

Also, I think Maggette is a good player. The Clips struggles this year can't be blamed on him

Dunleavy has to realize that Maggette has considerable talents


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...657.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Closing the door on a potential trade for Ron Artest, the Clippers are no longer pursuing a deal for the Sacramento Kings standout swingman, Clippers General Manager Elgin Baylor said Saturday.
> 
> "As far as anything goes with Ron Artest, that's a dead issue," Baylor said. "We're no longer talking to Sacramento about Artest … that's not going to happen."


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*

Haha, Jason reid finalizes his Jack Haley transformation. Idiot. 

Getting tired of people spouting out "done deals" that dont turn up. I saw links to someone a while back trying to generate hits to their site by saying that an iverson deal was already done. Now jason reid gets his two minutes of fame by saying an artest deal is done. 

Please, lets just either go out and get a superstar, whatever it takes, or lets just trade maggette for a draft pick and get closer to oden. NOTHING else we do (dunleavvy jr, miller, etc.) will get us any farther than we are now, or where we were last year.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*



yamaneko said:


> Haha, Jason reid finalizes his Jack Haley transformation. Idiot.
> 
> Getting tired of people spouting out "done deals" that dont turn up. I saw links to someone a while back trying to generate hits to their site by saying that an iverson deal was already done. Now jason reid gets his two minutes of fame by saying an artest deal is done.
> 
> Please, lets just either go out and get a superstar, whatever it takes, or lets just trade maggette for a draft pick and get closer to oden. NOTHING else we do (dunleavvy jr, miller, etc.) will get us any farther than we are now, or where we were last year.


To be fair he never said it was a done deal. Only that it was close to being done.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/columns/articles/1231nbainsider1231.html



> A source close to Ron Artest said to expect Sacramento to trade him to the Clippers for Corey Maggette early this week. Maggette is unhappy with his bench role and Mike Bibby, who deferred to Artest upon his arrival last year, is not meshing with Artest. The deal nearly went down last year but Indiana was concerned about Maggette's herniated disk.


It is an Arizona paper so I don't know how much inside info they know being away from both LA and Sacramento,


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*

Yes, but he made it seem like both sides had talked about it, and they had agreed, and they wanted to finish it asap. As it turns out, sactown never even gave the clipps a proposal. Thats what i have a beef with. Even if it was a source who screwed him, if youre a beat writer for one of the biggest newspapers in the world, youd better check your sources before going out on a limb like that when NO ONE in the media was saying the same thing. 

Dont get me wrong, id still like the deal to happen, but even if it does (which it probably wont), that still wouldnt rectify how wrong jason was about all of the urgency to get the deal down last week, etc. 

I kind of like having pretty good beat writers at the oc register, daily news, la times, etc. for the clipps. i dont want our guys ridiculed like Peter vecey, sam smith, and the rest of thhose crazy east coast guys who spit out nonsense non stop.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/abox/article_1403786.php



> We're always looking and always talking with teams in regards to making ourselves better,'' Dunleavy said.
> 
> "But it doesn't mean you're going to do anything. *It doesn't matter what our players really want. It really matters what's good for the club."*


I understand that every team in the NBA thinks like this and is run by this philosophy, but that doesnt mean you go out and say it to the media...


----------



## DaFranchise

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*



yamaneko said:


> Yes, but he made it seem like both sides had talked about it, and they had agreed, and they wanted to finish it asap. As it turns out, sactown never even gave the clipps a proposal. Thats what i have a beef with. Even if it was a source who screwed him, if youre a beat writer for one of the biggest newspapers in the world, youd better check your sources before going out on a limb like that when NO ONE in the media was saying the same thing.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, id still like the deal to happen, but even if it does (which it probably wont), that still wouldnt rectify how wrong jason was about all of the urgency to get the deal down last week, etc.
> 
> I kind of like having pretty good beat writers at the oc register, daily news, la times, etc. for the clipps. i dont want our guys ridiculed like Peter vecey, sam smith, and the rest of thhose crazy east coast guys who spit out nonsense non stop.


Who cares about this Jason Reid? I get that you are somewhat part of the "media" but leave the guy alone. I dont see him ripping on your clippersdaily.com column.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*



> Who cares about this Jason Reid? I get that you are somewhat part of the "media" but leave the guy alone. I dont see him ripping on your clippersdaily.com column.


Do you understand about the media? We rely on them for accurate information. These guys are paid professionals. When what happened last week happened that means that either A. Jason Reid lied through his teeth in order to call attention to himself, or B. He allowed a source to completely fool him, without checking information. You saw how Haley was ridiculed all over the country after his thing went down. This was on a lot smaller scale, but im hoping that he doesnt get the same reputation. I doubt he even reads my website, but if he did, he could never rip on me telling a false story since everything that I have called before it happened has come through (Korolev signing, kaman contract, dunleavvy contract, etc. etc.).


----------



## DaFranchise

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*



yamaneko said:


> Do you understand about the media? We rely on them for accurate information. These guys are paid professionals. When what happened last week happened that means that either A. Jason Reid lied through his teeth in order to call attention to himself, or B. He allowed a source to completely fool him, without checking information. You saw how Haley was ridiculed all over the country after his thing went down. This was on a lot smaller scale, but im hoping that he doesnt get the same reputation. I doubt he even reads my website, but if he did, he could never rip on me telling a false story since everything that I have called before it happened has come through (Korolev signing, kaman contract, dunleavvy contract, etc. etc.).


Let me find that Sofo artcile you wrote claiming that he was on his way.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*

I wrote an article saying that my sources told me that sofo for sure was signing with the clippers?


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Baylor says deal for Artest is dead*

I only remember dedicating an article to him once, and in it I mentioned that even though other media were mentioninig it was near a done deal, that there were a lot of other factors involved (things that no one else was reporting on), such as his father, the coach, his personal preference, etc. etc.

And Im just a nothing wanna be paid reporter. I guess thats part of what frustrates me. Why am i getting things right, yet someone who has my dream job, and who gets paid for it, is making a fool of himself.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/abox/article_1404840.php



> When asked if he thought he would be with the Clippers through the remainder of this season, Maggette said emphatically, “No, I won’t be here.’’
> 
> Maggette has expressed to the Clippers his desire to be traded and the Clippers have been open to his agent, Rob Pelinka, contacting various teams to see what interest they have.
> “I don’t want to make my issue a big thing with the team,” Maggette said. “At the end of the day, I have to stay professional and play basketball.’’


----------



## yamaneko

Clippers might have blown it again...i bet mike miller is now off the market as he has been tearing it up of late. Could have used his skills, especially since he has two things we need: three point shooting and ball handling.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> Clippers might have blown it again...i bet mike miller is now off the market as he has been tearing it up of late. Could have used his skills, especially since he has two things we need: three point shooting and ball handling.


The way Mike Miller has been playing right now they might have but then again there was no clear evidence that a rumor existed other than the Grizzlies might be interested in a Mike Miller for Corey swap.

Maggette believes he is gone, the team is trying to appease that notion. The question though is to where? Not many situations out there that are favorable for the Clippers which is probably why it is taking so long.


----------



## yamaneko

My sources did have confirmed talks about miller, also the 76ers about iverson and others previously mentioned. Those two were the two most the Clippers looked at, they talked with miami, but really not that seriously since miami didnt have much to offer...


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> My sources did have confirmed talks about miller, also the 76ers about iverson and others previously mentioned. Those two were the two most the Clippers looked at, they talked with miami, but really not that seriously since miami didnt have much to offer...


Yeah I heard about the Miami won where the Clippers didn't want any part of their proposal.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/485741p-408955c.html



> Carter's name has been linked to the Clippers, who are trying to move Corey Maggette and Cuttino Mobley. But the Nets don't see them as a sufficient upgrade.


----------



## livingstononefour

what's this talk i'm hearing about vince carter? i wouldn't mind that.


----------



## yamaneko

Yeah, but look at the first few letters of the link: NY DAily news. Thats about enough to stop reading right there. 

(by the way, for you guys who dont understand why im hard on jason reid, its because of things like that. I dont want our la times guys to eventually get the reputation of like the ny daily news, whom most people just disregard when there is news there by vecsey...)

Id like to see carter here, im sure he has a little in the tank left. Would have liked to see iverson more, but at least VC is a hometown guy, right?


----------



## DaFranchise

yamaneko said:


> Yeah, but look at the first few letters of the link: NY DAily news. Thats about enough to stop reading right there.
> 
> (by the way, for you guys who dont understand why im hard on jason reid, its because of things like that. I dont want our la times guys to eventually get the reputation of like the ny daily news, whom most people just disregard when there is news there by vecsey...)
> 
> Id like to see carter here, im sure he has a little in the tank left. Would have liked to see iverson more, but at least VC is a hometown guy, right?


Im almost certain VC grew up in Florida


----------



## bootstrenf

DaFranchise said:


> Im almost certain VC grew up in Florida



you're right...i remember watching the "beyond the glory" piece on him awhile back...


----------



## yamaneko

Pierce is the one from LA..


----------



## NOFX22

yamaneko said:


> Pierce is the one from LA..


I cant believe he hasnt asked for a trade.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/stories/MYSA20070107.01C.BKNspurs.3079208.html



> Team officials continue to speak with the Clippers about swingman Corey Maggette. The Spurs have been hesitant about parting with both Barry and Udrih in a possible deal, but that could change. Bonner's name also has come up in talks with the Clippers.
> 
> The Clippers, according to a Western Conference official, are in talks with at least three other teams, and might not feel as pressured to move Maggette given that they also have fielded offers for Cuttino Mobley.


----------



## NOFX22

Yay get rid of Mobley!


----------



## qross1fan

I don't care who they get rid of, get rid of someone and put an end to these annoying and distracting trade rumors


----------



## qross1fan

Q's Fantasy Trade Idea:

*San Antonio Spurs Trade:* Eric Williams, Matt Bonner, Fransisco Elson, Jackie Butler, Beno Udrih, 2008 2nd Rounder
*San Antonio Spurs Receive:* Chris Kaman, Daniel Ewing, Zeljko Rebraca, Clifford Robinson

Why? Get Chris Kaman for a pack of peanuts. Only really lose Udrih and Elson but get Kaman and Ewing to replace them.

*Minnesota Timberwolves Trade:* Bracey Wright, Eddie Griffin, 2008 2nd Rounder
*Minnesota Timberwolves Receive:* Eddie House, Hassan Adams, Jackie Butler

Why? Lose Eddie Griffin due to him being a 'headcase' and get a big body in return. House can be used as a shooter off the bench and Adams can be a solid rotation player.

*New Jersey Nets Trade:* Vince Carter, Hassan Adams, Clifford Robinson, Eddie House, 2007 2nd Rounder
*New Jersey Nets Receive:* Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley, Matt Bonner, Bracey Wright, Francisco Elson

Why? Get Maggs and Mobley for VC like discussed but get a big body in Elson and a shooter in Bonner. Wright can just be waived.

*Los Angeles Clippers Trade:* Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley, Chris Kaman, Zeljko Rebraca, Daniel Ewing
*Los Angeles Clippers Receive:* Vince Carter, Eddie Griffin, Eric Williams, Beno Udrih, 2008 2nd Rounder Via San Antonio and Minnesota, 2007 2nd Rounder via New Jersey

Why? Get a superstar in Carter and a decent big man in Griffin to put in some work up front for Kaman, who people say should be delt before his contract kicks in. After the trade, Clippers waive/buy out Eric Williams and sign a C(Curtis Borchardt, Predgrag Drobjnak, Deng Gai, Andreas Glyniadakis, Ha Sueng Jin, Mamadou N'Diaye). Sign a 2Guard(Kareem Rush) or bring over Guillermo Diaz.

PG: Shaun Livingston | Sam Cassell | Beno Udrih
SG: Vince Carter | Beno Udrih | Kareem Rush/Guillermo Diaz
SF: Tim Thomas | Quinton Ross | Yaroslav Korolev
PF: Elton Brand | Eddie Griffin | James Singleton
CE: Aaron Williams | Paul Davis | FA Big Man

Next year, bring over Diaz for sure, draft a Big man and bring over Big Sofo and here's the roster. Sign a PG[Charlie Bell, Earl Boykins, Smush Parker] if Cassell is to retire. Sign a big man[Kenrick Perkins?]

PG: Shaun Livingston | Beno Udrih | FA PG or Cassell
SG: Vince Carter | Guillermo Diaz | Draft Pick
SF: Tim Thomas | Quinton Ross | James Singleton
PF: Elton Brand | Sofoklis | Aaron Williams
CE: Paul Davis | Draft Pick | Free Agent Pick Up

Stash the two 2nd round selections the Clippers make in the 07 draft in Europe or use them to trade up in the draft.

Hehe I know NO ONE is going to like this


----------



## Weasel

I guess Miami is out as I read the Heat were shot down again when offering Posey.

My guess at the 4 teams being talked about in the article above are:

Spurs
Heat
Jazz
Kings


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

boy would i love to see Udrih in a Clippers uni 
he is like a Superstar compared to our Pgs 

maaaan please i hope they make that happen somehow....Matt Bonner sucks but remember he made like 8 3s against the CLippers a couple seasons ago? haha 
i would trade Corey for Udrih and whoever else....
but i doubt the Spurs would part ways with him


----------



## TucsonClip

I fail to see how Maggette's value has dropped enough that we cant land Mo Pete. That is the only realistic deal I can see us making that helps us this year and next (expiring contract).

I'll trade Mobley for anything decent as long as they/he can play defense.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_20258.shtml



> The LA Clippers are still listening to offers on Corey Maggette. Maggette himself told reporters last week he expected to be traded before the deadline, and according to Corey the sooner the better. The leading candidate to land him looks like Miami, with a deal involving James Posey, Dorrell Wright and a future 1st rumored to be on the table. The Denver Nuggets are supposedly very interested in landing Corey but may not be willing to move the right players to get a deal done, but there is real interest. The Spurs have supposedly inquired which is somewhat surprising considering Greg Popovich’s loyalty to his players, and complexity of the Spurs system for a new player, but the depth of the west may be the motivating factor in considering a swap for Corey, but the cost may also remove San Antonio. Sources close to the Clippers say there is no urgency in finding a deal, they will wait for their deal, and Corey has been a good solider in this process.


Its news but from hoopsworld...


----------



## TucsonClip

So what else would we give up for Posey/Wright/1st? I cant imagine that being legit, because we would do that in a heartbeat.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

dorrell wright would be awesome...maybe another draft pick


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

James Posey?? hmm......if he can stay injury free.....and provide some damn outside shooting then i say why not ....i just want the Clippers to do something already damnit it seems as if this is becoming a distraction....atleast i hope it is cuz they cant possibly really be playing like they did against the Hawks the other day.....by the way....the Clippers need a finisher/dunker....even with Corey on the team....have you guys ever noticed they dont really have anyone who dunks ??? and at times it seems that can help a team...gets the players excited/crowd into the game....
what exactly does that Wright guy do?


----------



## TucsonClip

Any deal involving Wright would be a good one in my opinion. He is only 21, but he can be effective when given minutes. He is athletic, a good rebounder, and has a nice shot. He isnt going to provide us with the outside shoointg we need, but he would be a nice piece to add, especially if Posey (6.3 mil exp and D) is in the deal as well. 

That deal just seems too good to be true, thats why I dont buy it.


----------



## Weasel

If Maggette is still on the inactive list for tonight then something is up. The Medical report states that he is HEALTHY.


----------



## matador1238

Posey used to be descent from the 3 point line, if I remember correctly. He plays good defense too. 
Wright has potential. 
The chance of getting a Paul Pierce, Garnett, Ray Allen or Rashard Lewis is slim. I think Mike Miller is what we need right now but Posey and Wright are not bad either. 
We just need to shake things up a bit.....we suck!


----------



## Weasel

Is Maggette hurt? He isn't listed as being hurt on clippers.com and their status' on players is updated daily. Makes me question that there is something going on.


----------



## livingstononefour

all we'll get for maggette is mo pete or dunleavy jr. brent barry can't find 20 mins a game any more after his hot start and we can't even get him for maggette.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn it would be great if Mo Pete came somewhow but i doubt he will....and i dont know about barry...

"Rumors had the Nets talking with the staggering Clippers for the suddenly in-demand Corey Maggette. You wonder if a deal sending Maggette and Sam Cassell to New Jersey would re-energize the Nets and provide the Clippers with a deep threat, given their commitment to poor-shooting point guard Shaun Livingston."


"commitment"

hate hearing that word or reading about it whenever it involved te clippers and Livingston damnit....:curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

oh and out of all these players that are floating around with the Clippers involved...i say the Clippers would benefit the most from Vince carter ..
THE CLIPPERS HAVE NEVER HAD A SUPERSTAR.....
and besides boost ticket sales it would be great for all the fans


----------



## DaFranchise

ElMarroAfamado said:


> oh and out of all these players that are floating around with the Clippers involved...i say the Clippers would benefit the most from Vince carter ..
> THE CLIPPERS HAVE NEVER HAD A SUPERSTAR.....
> and besides boost ticket sales it would be great for all the fans


Ticket sales are not a problem for the Clippers anymore. VInce is a great talent but i will always have an issue with him quitting on his team


----------



## bootstrenf

that was a long time ago, and it wasn't all vince's fault...


----------



## TucsonClip

I dont know about you guys, but ill take Vince Carter for possibly two years...

This isnt working out, and I would like this move, but it depends on who we would have to move for Vince. I would really like to keep Sam around, but the Nets arent going to accept Mobley and Maggette.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

well yeah it seemed last year more than any Clippers were selling tickets, but recently i have been watching games and they dont seem to get very full???? and i dont think they ever sell out cuz when it happens Ralph would usually say...but who knows


----------



## bootstrenf

TucsonClip said:


> I dont know about you guys, but ill take Vince Carter for possibly two years...
> 
> This isnt working out, and I would like this move, but it depends on who we would have to move for Vince. I would really like to keep Sam around, but the Nets arent going to accept Mobley and Maggette.



the thing is, with j-kidd as the starter and marcus williams in the wings, why would they want a another pg?

i think mobley/maggette would fit them better...or maybe even maggs/ross/singleton...


----------



## TucsonClip

bootstrenf said:


> the thing is, with j-kidd as the starter and marcus williams in the wings, why would they want a another pg?
> 
> i think mobley/maggette would fit them better...or maybe even maggs/ross/singleton...


I think they would like Cassell's expiring contract next season, because they could land a big man with his contract. Also, I am sure they would run Cassell and Kidd in the backcourt at the same time on numerous occasions. They would have the option of playing athletic (Jefferson and Maggette) or saavy (Kidd and Cassell).

I am not saying the Nets would accept a Cassell and Maggette offer, but I think it is better then a Mobley Maggette deal (for the Nets).

My guess is they try and pawn Vince off for a PF. There was some talk on the Cavs board about a deal for Gooden. Gooden would be perfect for the Nets, because he fits right into their system and is a good rebounder. The only problem is that they would either have to find a 3rd team or the Nets would have to take Hughes.


----------



## bootstrenf

TucsonClip said:


> I think they would like Cassell's expiring contract next season, because they could land a big man with his contract. Also, I am sure they would run Cassell and Kidd in the backcourt at the same time on numerous occasions. They would have the option of playing athletic (Jefferson and Maggette) or saavy (Kidd and Cassell).
> 
> I am not saying the Nets would accept a Cassell and Maggette offer, but I think it is better then a Mobley Maggette deal (for the Nets).
> 
> My guess is they try and pawn Vince off for a PF. There was some talk on the Cavs board about a deal for Gooden. Gooden would be perfect for the Nets, because he fits right into their system and is a good rebounder. The only problem is that they would either have to find a 3rd team or the Nets would have to take Hughes.



good points...


----------



## Zuca

Maybe they can work a Maggette+Korolev to Grizzlies for Mike Miller and Dahntay Jones.


----------



## TucsonClip

Oh **** here it comes...

http://www.ohio.com/mld/beaconjournal/sports/16487512.htm



> According to three NBA executives, the Pacers are now in talks to move Dunleavy to the Los Angeles Clippers for dynamic swingman Corey Maggette. Indiana has been after Maggette since last season when they were looking to trade Ron Artest.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bootstrenf

TucsonClip said:


> Oh **** here it comes...
> 
> http://www.ohio.com/mld/beaconjournal/sports/16487512.htm
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



dammit. i watched an interview on fsn on dunleavy sr. and the topic of mike jr. came up...mike sr. was gushing about how good he thought his son was and how he thought mike jr. had tons of potential, blah, blah, blah...the message i got from the interview, was that he thought mike jr. would do well in the right situation, and he did not try to hide the fact that he would love to coach his son...dammit...


----------



## TucsonClip

I would fire Dunleavy before I traded Maggette for his son.


----------



## bootstrenf

TucsonClip said:


> I would fire Dunleavy before I traded Maggette for his son.


dunleavy should get fired if he traded away our best scorer for his crappy son...


----------



## Weasel

TucsonClip said:


> Oh **** here it comes...
> 
> http://www.ohio.com/mld/beaconjournal/sports/16487512.htm
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


uke:


----------



## bootstrenf

the only way i would want to get rid of maggette is for maybe marquis daniels and ike diogu...

maybe: diogu/daniels/foster for kaman/maggette


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

o god this would be too much to take....


----------



## Weasel

bootstrenf said:


> the only way i would want to get rid of maggette is for maybe marquis daniels and ike diogu...
> 
> maybe: diogu/daniels/foster for kaman/maggette


Unfortunately Diogu can't be traded with another player(s) for a while since he got traded. Which is another reason the Clippers shouldn't trade with the Pacers is because the best case scenario is Maggette for Dunleavy and a 1st or a 2nd or no pick at all.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

taken from espn msg boards:
*
"Ryan(dc): Chad, rumor has it that Dunleavy could be dealt to play with his Dad in LA for Maggette. Do you see this happening ?

Chad Ford: (12:11 PM ET ) I think Mike Sr. and Mike Jr. would like that to happen. My guess is that the Pacers wouldn't mind it either, though I think Larry Bird is still intrigued by Dunleavy's potential. However, from what I hear, Clippers owner Donald Sterling doesn't want Mike Sr. coaching his son. He thinks it would be a distraction. So I'm not sure that's going to happen.*"

if this deal doesnt go down, i will be thanking sterling eternally for calling the shots for once. even HE knows enough basketball to realize that dumb jr is complete trash


----------



## bootstrenf

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> taken from espn msg boards:
> *
> "Ryan(dc): Chad, rumor has it that Dunleavy could be dealt to play with his Dad in LA for Maggette. Do you see this happening ?
> 
> Chad Ford: (12:11 PM ET ) I think Mike Sr. and Mike Jr. would like that to happen. My guess is that the Pacers wouldn't mind it either, though I think Larry Bird is still intrigued by Dunleavy's potential. However, from what I hear, Clippers owner Donald Sterling doesn't want Mike Sr. coaching his son. He thinks it would be a distraction. So I'm not sure that's going to happen.*"
> 
> if this deal doesnt go down, i will be thanking sterling eternally for calling the shots for once. even HE knows enough basketball to realize that dumb jr is complete trash



very good to know...i really hate both dunleavys right about now...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

dumbleavy sr. finally got his long-term contract (shudders), i can't imagine what bearing or leverage he has to sway baylor/sterling into pulling the trigger on this deal. other than he can drive this team straight into the ground, then he would get fired consequently, and we would get a high draft pick, which if you think hard about it, isnt that bad of a situation. but management really needs to step in and listen to the fans on this one.


----------



## yamaneko

Ive been telling you guys since last summer that dunleavvy has worked hard to get his son back here, and that also the pacer trade meant nothing to the clippers chances of getting him. Personally id prefer steve francis, or a multitude of other players out there, but dunleavvy jr is not the worst we can do. Hes getting booed all over the place because of his "terrible" play in GSW, but still his worst is better than most of the league. 

And that was completely the wrong offense for him. I think Sr. knows his son better than anyone obviously, and Jr's game is perfect for Sr's offense (doesnt matter that you nor i like the offense). Jr probably would be more sucessful in SR's offense than even a superior player like maggette. (probably wont score as many points as maggette, but at the same time, wont mess up the flow and make as many mental errors as maggette does)

Is this the best we can do? No way. But its certainly not the worst we can do. Id prefer to move mobley than maggette for him since that would help us out more financially, but if it comes down to this, or some terrible deal like james posey, id much prefer Jr. 

What id really like is somehow to get granger out of the deal. To be able to take Jr's contract off of their hands has got to be worth something. WOndering if they would take mobley or thomas as part of a bigger deal that would include granger. If indiana wanted to, they could build the rest of their team around Diogu/Oneal/Maggette, thus making a big extension to granger a waste of money. Id even give one of our first round picks to make that happen. I dont really think granger is THAT great of a fit here, but im just a personal fan of his, and would like to see him here.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

bootstrenf said:


> very good to know...i really hate both dunleavys right about now...


IF the Clippers pull the trigger on this, the Dunleavy's will have robbed DTS of $70+ Million dollars and STILL have a losing team. A team full of players trying to get away and just going through the motions to get paid.

What a disaster Dunleavy has turned out to be. He alone is the cause of the Clippers being in worse shape now, then when we were being joked about. NOW everyone in the league is 'quietly' laughing at DTS and the Clipper organization.

Pathetic ... we won't see last season again in our lifetime, or should I say ... as long as Dunleavy is anywhere around the Clipper organization.

If DTS is smart, he will eat Sr's 25 Mil now, and let him walk, rather than give them (Sr and Jr) $70 Mil later. Neither is worth a cent.

I hope, if he comes he is boooed more here than at Golden State. In fact, fans should start booing Sr. NOW.


----------



## yamaneko

anyone who hates dunleavvy, and thinks jr. is terrible should WANT this trade. Why? Because as of now, there is zero chance that dunleavvy Sr. is fired. ZERO. Doesnt matter if were in the lottery, no way DTS eats the money, not to mention not all the blame is on dun sr. HOWEVER.....if Sr gets his wish and gets Jr. Here, you KNOW that the stiuplation is, "hey dunleavvy...this is all on you m an....you screw this up, WERE screwed," so if dun jr. comes, stinks it up, 100% blame can be put on Sr., and that would give sterling an excuse to get rid of him.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> anyone who hates dunleavvy, and thinks jr. is terrible should WANT this trade. Why? Because as of now, there is zero chance that dunleavvy Sr. is fired. ZERO. Doesnt matter if were in the lottery, no way DTS eats the money, not to mention not all the blame is on dun sr. HOWEVER.....if Sr gets his wish and gets Jr. Here, you KNOW that the stiuplation is, "hey dunleavvy...this is all on you m an....you screw this up, WERE screwed," so if dun jr. comes, stinks it up, 100% blame can be put on Sr., and that would give sterling an excuse to get rid of him.



in addition to what you state, with maggette gone, and junior stinking it up, maybe we'll have a chance at the lottery...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

yamaneko said:


> anyone who hates dunleavvy, and thinks jr. is terrible should WANT this trade. Why? Because as of now, there is zero chance that dunleavvy Sr. is fired. ZERO. Doesnt matter if were in the lottery, no way DTS eats the money, not to mention not all the blame is on dun sr. HOWEVER.....if Sr gets his wish and gets Jr. Here, you KNOW that the stiuplation is, "hey dunleavvy...this is all on you m an....you screw this up, WERE screwed," so if dun jr. comes, stinks it up, 100% blame can be put on Sr., and that would give sterling an excuse to get rid of him.


Not a bad idea, but my stomach just can't take it. I don't think you are going to get this group of guys to play aggressively with his 'son' being here after they have witnessed how he treated Maggette to get his son here.

But ... still, not bad. Just would take too much stomaching and I don't think you will have the season ticket holders ponying up again next season, especially with Sr. around. They won't forget what he has done to this team.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...501.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Although the Clippers might move Maggette, whose agent has requested a trade, before the Feb. 22 trading deadline, no potential deals are considered imminent, team sources said Thursday.
> 
> Many teams are interested in Maggette, sources said, but the Clippers have not received what they consider acceptable offers. Maggette averaged at least 20 points in the 2003-04 and 2004-05 seasons and has a cap-friendly salary of $7 million a season through the 2008-09 season, so the Clippers would want to receive much for him.





> Sterling probably would have permitted Baylor to trade Maggette for a player the caliber of Artest, but the basketball-operations staff might have more difficulty in persuading Sterling to move Maggette for many other players.


----------



## yamaneko

Wonder if we end up keeping him, then if say charlotte gets the top pick, somehow trading him and kaman and our two number 1s for oden and one of their other players

Or a similar deal for the number 2 or 3 pick.


----------



## leidout

yamaneko said:


> Wonder if we end up keeping him, then if say charlotte gets the top pick, somehow trading him and kaman and our two number 1s for oden and one of their other players
> 
> Or a similar deal for the number 2 or 3 pick.


I still got lots of faith in Sofo if he ever comes over. i'd MUCH rather trade away Livingston, but i digress...


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> Wonder if we end up keeping him, then if say charlotte gets the top pick, somehow trading him and kaman and our two number 1s for oden and one of their other players
> 
> Or a similar deal for the number 2 or 3 pick.


I'd prefer getting Durant. Trade Maggette + Livingston + a number one or something like that to get Durant then bringing Sofo over. I would love our front court if that were to happen:

CE: Chris Kaman | Paul Davis | Aaron Williams[He got a two year contract I think]
PF: Elton Brand | Sofoklis | James Singleton
SF: Kevin Durant | Tim Thomas | Quinton Ross

pretty damn solid if you ask me


----------



## yamaneko

Yeah, but do you REALLY think that if they wont give up livingston for one of the greatest players to ever play the game, they would give him up, plus maggette, plus picks to get an unproven 19 year old who isnt considered the best player in the draft?

Unfortunately no matter who is thrown at us we probably will never give up livingston


----------



## Weasel

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/16504735.htm



> Bickerstaff confirmed to the Observer that he talked to the Los Angeles Clippers about Corey Maggette's availability, but there didn't seem to be a match.
> 
> Bickerstaff asked if the Clippers were interested in the first-round pick the Toronto Raptors owe the Bobcats.
> 
> The Clippers indicated they'd also want another small forward, and that seemed like too high a price.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

This Maggette **** is getting on my nerves now. Dumbleavy thinks he can somehow get a solid player AND a high 1st round pick for Maggette, but it isn't going to happen b/c his dumb *** is decreasing his value by bringing him off the bench and playing him 7th man minutes, which makes teams think there is something wrong with him. What also decreases his value is that every team knows that him and Maggette don't get along and that Dumleavy is willing to trade Maggette for his sorry *** son. If Maggette was putting up 22ppg like he did 2 years ago you can ask for that high of a price, but he isn't b/c Dumbleavy simply doesn't like him. Dumbleavy better start playing Corey the minutes he deserves and swallow his pride or keep expecting to not get what he thinks Maggette is worth. How can he expect so much for Corey when he himself doesn't realizes Corey's worth.


----------



## yamaneko

We turned down a toronto first round pick? What in the world? Is there stipulations on it or something? Like its not for this year, or its lottery protected or something? Because if we turned down a toronto unprotected pick for this year, then baylor and dunleavvy really have lost their minds. ...... Ok, i was being lazy. Now i looked it up. Its a top 13 protected pick until 2008. Ok, no, thats not a good trade then as no one will probably see that pick until 2009. 

Maggette still does his famous bonehead play every now and then, but I am very pleased with him cutting down on his fouls which seemed to plauge him the first quarter of the year. Him staying out of foul trouble should help the team more. But if he can only hit his foul shots. I thought he was the best foul shooter on the team. Lately cant hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Corey is going nowhere because DTS and Baylor wants him here. Corey asked for the trade because Dumbleavy was on his case and he had no other alternative. Now that the powers have spoken, this is a dead issue (for now).

No need to discuss trades for Corey at this point.


----------



## Zuca

Now I think about another Maggette idea with Memphis:

Maggette+Korolev for Mike Miller+Dahntay Jones


----------



## Weasel

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/scorecard/01/22/truth.rumors.nba/



> To date, the most "attractive" offer the Clippers have received for Corey Maggette is from the Heat: James Posey and Jason Kapono.
> -- New York Post


----------



## yamaneko

I find it hard t obelieve the heat offered kapono.


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> I find it hard t obelieve the heat offered kapono.


If Miami did really offer Kapono, why the hell aren't the Clippers accepting already.


----------



## bootstrenf

qross1fan said:


> If Miami did really offer Kapono, why the hell aren't the Clippers accepting already.



i know the clippers desperately need outside shooters, but posey and kapono for maggette would be ripping the clippers off...


----------



## bootstrenf

i would love to somehow get josh childress for maggette...


----------



## matador1238

I am just curious....is Mike Miller even available or is it just a bogus rumor.


----------



## yamaneko

posey and kapono is a no brainer. But miami before said kapono was near untouchable. Man, those two would double or tripple our three point output. 

But no way do heat give up a guy who theyre high on now (kapono), nor do they give up their two outside shooters, for someone who cant hit anything from outside the arc this year. Like qross said, if that really was on offer, the deal would be done already.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"i know the clippers desperately need outside shooters, but posey and kapono for maggette would be ripping the clippers off..."

cmon now dont be silly.....Maggette is not worth more than one player....much less some that could shoot, Kapono is better than Maggette take out Coreys driving to the hoop in hopes of getting some foul shots and he has nothing....Posey....well he can bring some "toughness" to the team....and might i add WE NEED SOME DAMN SHOOTERS>...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the Clippers not doing this trade is probably as bad as them not doing the A.I deal cuz they did not want to include the oh so precious and valuable Shawn livingston...


----------



## Weasel

Unless the Clippers want to end up with nothing for Maggette but cap relieft I don't see why they do it. Both players are FA at the end of the season. Both could leave and it would be Maggette for free.


----------



## yamaneko

Kapono i could see them keeping as our next piatkowski, especially since hes a local guy.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> Kapono i could see them keeping as our next piatkowski, especially since hes a local guy.



is that what this situation has come down to? you would be happy in getting a piatkowski-type player for maggette? i don't think maggette is that bad...


----------



## yamaneko

So you would rather let maggette walk for nothing after next season? And even sooner than that, regardless of who's fault it is, its being reported time after time, that for the first time in years, there are chemistry problems because of this maggette/dunleavvy rift. Addition by subtraction


----------



## qross1fan

bootstrenf said:


> is that what this situation has come down to? you would be happy in getting a piatkowski-type player for maggette? i don't think maggette is that bad...


Right now, hell yes I would. Sure, Maggette is a nice role player, but these trade rumors are becoming a distraction and trading him for Posey and Kapono gives the Clippers a nice defender who can shoot and also gives cap space in Posey along with Kapono who is a damn good threat from the outside. I'd prefer that to keeping him until the offseason before dealing him or something due to the distractions hurting the team right now.


----------



## qross1fan

NBA Coast-To-Coast:

Clippers and Nets were close to completing a deal which would send out Corey Maggette and Shaun Livingston to the Nets for Vince Carter and Marcus Williams. Deal slowly started dying when Clippers insisted on Mobley instead of Maggette and Nets pulled out.


----------



## Weasel

qross1fan said:


> NBA Coast-To-Coast:
> 
> Clippers and Nets were close to completing a deal which would send out Corey Maggette and Shaun Livingston to the Nets for Vince Carter and Marcus Williams. Deal slowly started dying when Clippers insisted on Mobley instead of Maggette and Nets pulled out.


The Clippers are willing to give up Livingston for Carter but not Iverson???


----------



## NOFX22

nevermind


----------



## MicCheck12

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

i would do carter and williams 4 livingston karolev and magette in a heart beat


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

Oh brother, dont tell me clippers blow it agian...


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

BTW, wish we would have been willing to give up livingstick when we could get AI. Look at denver now, and they really havent all figured out how to play together yet. 

If we could somehow get vince carter AND marcus williams for only maggette and livingston, i dont know how you dont do that deal. Some feel that Williams = livingston (actually has better per 48 numbers than livvy), and obviously vince carter is better than maggette on and off the court. Im sure he has a good 3 years left of superstardom, if we could resign him. (if not, we will be the best team that has the most cap space) 

Rebraca would have to be thrown into the deal as well to make the money work. I dont even know why nets would be willing to do that deal...jefferson and maggette on the same team? Why would they want to give up marcus williams? 

As rob schieder in waterboy says, "WE SUCK AGAAAAAIN!" baylor and/or dunleavvy has blown it again


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

My guess is (if this rumor is true) that the Clippers would trade Livingston, Rebraca, Maggette for Carter and Williams. If the rumor is true and Carter comes to the Clippers, the Clippers need to work on a extension asap. I still find it odd that the Clippers wouldn't give up Livingston for AI but they will for Carter.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

If this is true, I feel this would have been a win-win deal for the Clippers b/c first we get the perimeter superstar we need who could take over games and fill it up.

Second we get a promising PG, who I think controls a game better and has equal if not better passing skills than Livingston. Plus he is a local kid from Crenshaw High, he would love playing here. 

Third, like yamaneko said, even if Carter decides to leave in the summer he have HUGE cap space to spend on someone like Rashard Lewis if he opts out and we don't have to worry about giving Livingston an unwarranted 10 mil per year contract that he is likely seeking. 

If the Clippers blew this one trade because they wanted the Nets to take Cat, then they are just being unreasonable b/c as I see it now, the trade favors the Clippers.

But I do agree with everyone else that the Clippers should have given up Livy for AI instead of Carter, but maybe they are seeing the success of Melo and AI and want someone like Carter to team up with EB.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

GIVE UP ANyTHING FOR VINCE CATER (except EB) 
boy what this would mean to this franchise.....finally a ******* superstar 
damn if the Clippers dont do this cuz of Livingston again!!!
:curse: 

oh yeah and this would be a dream come true if it happened...BUT
why is it the Nets want to get rid of Vince Carter again??? he seems to be playing better than ever....

*** and by the way i doubt Vince would even WANT TO PLAY FOR THE CLIPPERS


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

and man if if im the Clippers i say JUMP ON THIS NOW 
do whtaever it takes to get this ******* deal done!!!


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

i don't understand why the nets would even consider giving up carter/williams for maggette/livingston...they'd be getting ripped...something smells fishy here...


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/abox/article_1553113.php



> Dunleavy dismissed as nonsense the latest trade rumor regarding Maggette. This one is a three-way deal involving the Clippers, Miami Heat and Philadelphia 76ers. It has Maggette going to the Heat, Miami trading forward James Posey and his expiring contract to the 76ers, with the Clippers receiving Philadelphia’s long-range shooting specialist Kyle Korver, who has Southern California roots.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

ALmost whenever you hear a rumor, that means its almost AFTER the fact, and almost always certain its NOT going to happen. The trades that happen seem to come out of nowhere, like the golden state deal. Even the AI/denver deal which had been rumored before, didnt turn out like the original rumors had been.

Im sure some rumors do come true, but almost all of them for any team in recent recollection that were rumored just havent panned out, and the trades that have happened came totally out of the blue. 

I think trade rumors like this get leaked by the team that felt they got jipped by the other team for turning them down. Even the ones where you hear, "executives around the league have confirmed this rumor..." Why would OTHER executives know about a deal between other teams? Most likely because one team's rep has leaked the info...

We havent heard a pierce rumor in a while? Thats good i guess.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

man all these stupid rumors are annoying cuz im pretty sure when its all said and done and the deadline passes the Clippers are gonna go without making a move .....
DAMNIT 
and i would trade Maggette n someone else for Korver and PG quick status 
but i doubt its gonna happen...and yeah that Vince Carter deal
i douuuuuuuuuuuuuubt would ever happen
the Nets arent dumb enough to give up someone like Vince Carter and whoever else for someone like Livingstin and corey Maggette haha
:lol:


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

76ers already gave verbal committment to korver. Only way i can see that happening is if they really are interested in saving money, and getting an expiring deal.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

the Clippers have won 3 in a row, may be nothing to smoe of you but damn after the way the team had been playind and although it hasnt been over the greatest of competition its a start.....
i think this is the stretch where we need to win some games in a row 
CMON CLIPEPRS!


----------



## leidout

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

Don't get your hopes up folks. Oscar Robertson, Wilt Chamberlain and Michael Jordan could pop out of a time capsule in their primes and Dunleavy still wouldn't even think about any trade that involved Livingston.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

My guess is that if Maggette gets traded it will be a surprise. Meaning that there would be no rumor about it beforehand. All the recent Clipper trades have come out of the blue.


----------



## choiboi46

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

I have a feeling there's gonna be a trade before the deadline, but it won't involve Maggette (even if Dunleavy hates him; Sterling and Baylor loves Maggette).....

If Livingston ain't untouchable anymore; I wonder if we can still get Paul Pierce for Livingston and Maggette


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

http://www.tsn.ca/fantasy_news/columnists/scott_cullen/?ID=193567&hubname=fantasy_news



> - The Newark Star-Ledger says that the Nets and Clippers have discussed a deal that would send SG Vince Carter and PG Marcus Williams to the Clippers in exchange for PG Shaun Livingston and SG Corey Maggette.
> 
> - According to the Charlotte Observer, the Bobcats have received interest in the first-round pick that they are owed by the Toronto Raptors and offered it as part of a deal for Clippers swingman Corey Maggette.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*



Weasel said:


> http://www.tsn.ca/fantasy_news/columnists/scott_cullen/?ID=193567&hubname=fantasy_news



i would love to get the bobcat's pick...just for maggette??? we need to jump on that deal...and we get to keep livingston???

and i don't think the bobcats would want him anyways with felton and knight already there...

how about a matt carrol+1st rounder for maggette/filler/2nd rounder???


----------



## leidout

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*



bootstrenf said:


> i would love to get the bobcat's pick...just for maggette??? we need to jump on that deal...and we get to keep livingston???


If i read that correctly, we'd be trading Maggette for Toronto's pick (which the Bobcats own)... Toronto is currently in 1st place in their division and 7th place overall. Sounds like we're dumping Maggette for a garbage pick if that goes down.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*



leidout said:


> If i read that correctly, we'd be trading Maggette for Toronto's pick (which the Bobcats own)... Toronto is currently in 1st place in their division and 7th place overall. Sounds like we're dumping Maggette for a garbage pick if that goes down.


The pick is only part of the deal. The other part of the deal is unknown.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*



leidout said:


> If i read that correctly, we'd be trading Maggette for Toronto's pick (which the Bobcats own)... Toronto is currently in 1st place in their division and 7th place overall. Sounds like we're dumping Maggette for a garbage pick if that goes down.



oh crapola, i was not aware of that...thanks for the clarification...i was just looking at the cat's record and assumed that they would have a very high pick...did not realize we were talking about the raptor's pick...would any team be willing to trade down in a 2 for one deal??? actually, don't we have two first round picks already??? our own, and minnesota's??? if we could get one more 1st rounder, we could trade for the 1st/2nd overall pick...no???


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

Dont forget too, raptors pick is top10 protected for a few years.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-spw-clips25jan26,0,1846435.story?coll=la-home-sports



> Vince Carter is not coming to the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> Clippers sources on Thursday confirmed that the team recently talked about a possible trade with the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> The Clippers did speak with the Nets about the availability of star forward Vince Carter (averaging 24.5 points a game this season), and point guard Jason Kidd (14.7 points, 9.1 assists), and were told the players were not available. The Clippers are no longer pursing any deals involving Carter and Kidd.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor?)*

*disclaimer: this is a ballscientist rumor*

He and another poster have claimed that they have heard of a three team deal: LAC-Philly-Miami, trade being...

LAC gets:
Korver

Philly gets:
Posey

Miami gets:
Maggette

Who knows if it's true or not.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Vince Carter rumor dead?)*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...ory?coll=la-headlines-sports&track=crosspromo



> Clippers owner Donald T. Sterling wanted to send a message, so he summoned General Manager Elgin Baylor, Coach Mike Dunleavy and Corey Maggette to an impromptu meeting Saturday near the bottom of the entrance ramp at Staples Center.
> 
> The Clippers had just routed the Memphis Grizzlies and Sterling figured the time was right to make his position known on the team's trade discussions involving Maggette. Sterling said he wanted the seven-year veteran to remain with the team, Maggette said he hoped to stay and Baylor and Dunleavy agreed that few players available in trades could help the Clippers more than Maggette, according to Clippers officials familiar with the conversation.
> 
> Although the owner left the door ajar to trade the Clippers' leading scorer off the bench, telling Maggette he would permit Baylor and Dunleavy to move him in a deal that might improve the team significantly, Sterling was firm in his message: He wants Maggette to be with the Clippers for a long time.


----------



## livingstononefour

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Sterling wants Maggette to stay?)*

i think we're standing pat this year unless something big comes along.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Sterling wants Maggette to stay?)*

Sterling, youve been making mistake after mistake lately. Terrible. Unless this is a ploy to show that were not going to give him up for garbage. (if a team knows a guy has to be traded, then they wont offer as much for him).

If this is such a ploy, then this is pretty smart, i apologize to sterling.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Sterling wants Maggette to stay?)*

i doubt it .....
if Corey can go back to giving us a significant contribution off the bench even after the deadline passes then i say keep him...but damn it seems like its gonna be hard for him not to think about it and it might linger in his mind all season and it may become a distraction.....THATS WHAT I DONT WANT


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Sterling wants Maggette to stay?)*



livingstononefour said:


> i think we're standing pat this year unless something big comes along.


In regards to Maggette, I would think so. The last the Clippers are going to do is trade Maggette away for lesser talents it would seem. From the rumors gathered over the net most have the Clippers getting a bad end of a deal. Even if Dunleavy doesn't like him I don't believe he is going to get rid of him in exchange of making the team worse. Sterling probably wouldn't have minded getting a big name player like AI or Carter.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Sterling wants Maggette to stay?)*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...819.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Corey Maggette on Friday publicly thanked owner Donald T. Sterling for his support, saying Sterling's strong comments about wanting Maggette to remain with the team "meant a lot to me."
> 
> "You usually don't hear stuff like that, so it's gratifying to have your owner say something like that about you," Maggette said. "There are definitely some positives you can take away from that."





> "What it says to me is that he appreciates the effort I put out to try to help this team win," Maggette said. "That's really all it's about for me, trying to do whatever I can to help this team win games. He's the owner, it's obviously his team, so that can't be a bad thing if that's the way he feels."





> The Clippers were not interested in trading Maggette and third-year point guard Shaun Livingston to the Nets, team sources said. Although the Clippers inquired about Carter and All-Star point guard Jason Kidd, the talks ended quickly because the teams determined they did not have a match.





> That's not going to happen, sources said, because the Clippers told the Nets they were not willing to include Livingston in the proposal. Carter has a salary of $15.1 million this season, which could put the Clippers into the luxury-tax threshold. Moreover, Carter could terminate the final season under his contract — more than $16.3 million — become a free agent after the season and sign with another team, leaving the Clippers with only Williams for Maggette and Livingston.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Sterling wants Maggette to stay?)*

"That's not going to happen, sources said, because the Clippers told the Nets they were not willing to include Livingston in the proposal."

given the fact that Vince could have left after a season....FOR THEM NOT TO INCLUDE LIVINGSTON FOR WHATEVER ******* REASON IS RIDICULOUS....****


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Maggette rumor/talk thread (Sterling wants Maggette to stay?)*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...327.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Based on Sterling's strong support of Maggette, the Clippers are not expected to trade the seven-year veteran this season unless they receive an offer considered too good to reject.





> "Corey Maggette is not your average guy coming off the bench," Cassell said. "Most other guys in this league can't do the things Corey Maggette does to help this basketball team win.
> 
> "And he hasn't even been doing it that long. He's still getting comfortable at it, so that's why Corey Maggette is so important to this basketball team."


----------



## Weasel

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...A021407.07C.COL.BKNmonroe.trades.1fe127d.html



> The team's coaches believe Maggette is responsible for having single-handedly ruined team chemistry, separating himself from teammates to the point he sits at a table by himself when the coaches have a breakfast meeting on road trips in lieu of a morning shootaround. Maggette has had two reported confrontations with head coach Mike Dunleavy during, or after, games this season. While Dunleavy has taken the "high road" in discussing the incidents, don't doubt he would be much happier if Maggette were gone.





> Why, then, is Maggette still with the Clippers? Ask Donald T. Sterling. He owns the team, and Maggette, we're told, is his favorite player. Sterling has nixed several possible deals already and has made it clear to Dunleavy and general manager Elgin Baylor they are not to do a Maggette trade he does not approve.


I don't like the sound of that. Come on Maggette just because you don't like Dunleavy doesn't mean you have to alienate your teammates, your teammates haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## qross1fan

Trade Maggette already, and I agree with these articles. If it wasn't for these "I'm better, I need to start" bull:curse: and crap, the Clippers would not be horrible due to the chemistry being there and the team clicking. Elton needs to go to Sterling and say, "Look, Maggette is messing stuff up so you either trade him or I'm out" or something. Get him OUT of here.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

qross1fan said:


> Trade Maggette already, and I agree with these articles. If it wasn't for these "I'm better, I need to start" bull:curse: and crap, the Clippers would not be horrible due to the chemistry being there and the team clicking. Elton needs to go to Sterling and say, "Look, Maggette is messing stuff up so you either trade him or I'm out" or something. Get him OUT of here.


EB's not going to do that because first we all know he isn't like that and second EB and Maggette are best friends.


----------



## leidout

Dunleavy takes the "high road" publicly, but who knows what kind of an ******* he is behind the scenes. It's not like he doesn't have a history of destroying team chemistry....

Considering that it's the assistant coaches on the team (i.e. guys Dunleavy personally hired) telling the story, it's interesting how Dunleavy sounds like an innocent victim to some cancerous player.

The clips didn't have these problems before he showed up, and trust me, even if Maggette is gone, history says that Dunleavy will just find another player to alienate. It started with Wilcox, then Maggette, who's next?


----------



## yamaneko

Dunelavvy just doesnt like the athletic freak type of player. Those just dont fit well into his offense. Wilcox, maggette, Singleton. Get rid of maggette, only singleton would be left...every one else are not jumping jacks like the other guys who rely mainly on their superior athletisim.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> Dunelavvy just doesnt like the athletic freak type of player. Those just dont fit well into his offense. Wilcox, maggette, Singleton. Get rid of maggette, only singleton would be left...every one else are not jumping jacks like the other guys who rely mainly on their superior athletisim.



i wonder why he doesn't...athleticism can never hurt a team in the nba...


----------



## yamaneko

Maybe doesnt like people more athletic than his son...thats why he gives sam cassell free reign to do whatever...hes the most unathletic guy on the team.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> Maybe doesnt like people more athletic than his son...thats why he gives sam cassell free reign to do whatever...hes the most unathletic guy on the team.



good point...and he seems to like kaman too...another unathletic loaf...then there's korolev...rebraca, a. williams, christie, brand...i think you are right...he built this team, and only a handful are exceptionally athletic...


----------



## TucsonClip

Dunleavy hasn't done anything this entire season to:

A. Make the team better
B. Avoid conflicts
C. Promote team chemistry
D. Create matchup problems for other teams
F. Set a consistent rotation
G. Put the best players on the floor when we need them


----------



## Weasel

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/marty_burns/02/19/deadline.talks/1.html



> The 6-6 forward is unhappy with his bench role in L.A. and wants out. While there was a short-lived truce brokered by owner Donald Sterling and coach Mike Dunleavy, it now appears as if the relationship is broken. Maggette has been mentioned in a straight-up deal for Ron Artest, but the Kings for now seem to be happy with their mercurial forward.
> 
> The Spurs have expressed interest as well, but they don't appear to have the pieces to get a deal done. Maggette's scoring abilities and reasonable contract (two more years, $14 million) make him an intriguing commodity. The Clippers, who are trying to stay in the playoff race, can't afford to keep him around if he's unhappy. Look for Maggette to be moved somewhere this week.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

" The team's coaches believe Maggette is responsible for having single-handedly ruined team chemistry, separating himself from teammates to the point he sits at a table by himself when the coaches have a breakfast meeting on road trips in lieu of a morning shootaround. Maggette has had two reported confrontations with head coach Mike Dunleavy during, or after, games this season. While Dunleavy has taken the "high road" in discussing the incidents, don't doubt he would be much happier if Maggette were gone."


i was just thinking maybe the whole Corey thing was ruining chemistry but i guess that proves it .....


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly (info from Nets forum) is that the Nets and Clippers are talking about Vince again.


----------



## cadarn

" The team's coaches believe Maggette is responsible for having single-handedly ruined team chemistry, separating himself from teammates to the point he sits at a table by himself when the coaches have a breakfast meeting on road trips in lieu of a morning shootaround. Maggette has had two reported confrontations with head coach Mike Dunleavy during, or after, games this season. While Dunleavy has taken the "high road" in discussing the incidents, don't doubt he would be much happier if Maggette were gone."

Get him out of here. Now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If I'm the Clippers, I first offer up Shaun Livingston, Cuttino Mobley, Zeljko Rebraca, Yaroslav Korolev and a first round pick for Vince Carter, Hassan Adams and Jason Collins.

PG: Sam Cassell...Daniel Ewing
SG: Vince Carter...Quinton Ross...Hassan Adams
SF: Corey Maggette...James Singleton
PF: Elton Brand...Tim Thomas...Paul Davis
C: Chris Kaman...Jason Collins...Aaron Williams

If that didn't work, I'd offer Shaun Livingston, Corey Maggette, Zeljko Rebraca and Yaroslav Korolev for Vince Carter, Antoine Wright, Hassan Adams and a second round pick.


----------



## TucsonClip

On Cold Pizza this morning they were talking about NBA trade rumors and said that the Clippers would be the leading candidates for Vince if the Nets trade him by tomorrow.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn imagine Vince Carter.....but highly doubt it .....and isnt the most important thing here to get rid of Corey 
the apparent "Cancer" cuz i know we are not getting rid of Dunleavy so.....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

it's funny how some teams back then would just roll over and part with their superstar players for a scrub like shaun livingston + some fillers. now, teams would probably be laughing at us for the same deal. livingston is going nowhere on this team, let him tear it up somewhere else. or more likely, stink it up.


----------



## yamaneko

The only team livingston will be an all star on is phoenix, as nash's replacement maybe in a couple years. But still, he woul dneed to learn how to shoot a 3.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Livingston can do all the passing he wants and fast break whatever if he cant develop a J he will wont be **** 

and well no one get their hopes up i doubt anything is gonna happen.....

when was the last time you guys remember .."and the Clippers have pulled off a trade just before the deadline...." 
hahaha


----------



## bootstrenf

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Livingston can do all the passing he wants and fast break whatever if he cant develop a J he will wont be ****
> 
> and well no one get their hopes up i doubt anything is gonna happen.....
> 
> *when was the last time you guys remember .."and the Clippers have pulled off a trade just before the deadline*...."
> hahaha



that's the story of the clippers...always the bridesmaid, never the bride...


----------



## TucsonClip

I think Livingston is developing fine. He has added a decent mid range jumper, he plays good defense, and he gives us a good open court fast break PG when we want to change things up. He also looks good in the half court, becuase he penetrates so well. We just need a consistent finisher to pair with Livingston. 

Mobley is nice, but he is inconsistent and is only going to finish from with a jumper. Maggette should be a finisher, but he has been relying on the jumper way too much. Yes, he draws fouls, but if Maggette wanted to get to the basket he, has the physical tools to get all the way to the rim. Tim Thomas... Well, he is Mr. jumpshot. Cassell isnt going to finish anything other then a mid-range J...

Are we seeing any similarities here? We need to get someone who can finish, but Dunleavy seems like he would rather have guys who can shoot over guys who are athletic freaks and can finish.


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly (unconfirmed) Ric Bucher said that Maggette and Cassell don't get along...


----------



## bootstrenf

i guess this thread is useless now...dammit...


----------



## DaFranchise

TucsonClip said:


> I think Livingston is developing fine. He has added a decent mid range jumper, he plays good defense, and he gives us a good open court fast break PG when we want to change things up. He also looks good in the half court, becuase he penetrates so well. We just need a consistent finisher to pair with Livingston.
> 
> Mobley is nice, but he is inconsistent and is only going to finish from with a jumper. Maggette should be a finisher, but he has been relying on the jumper way too much. Yes, he draws fouls, but if Maggette wanted to get to the basket he, has the physical tools to get all the way to the rim. Tim Thomas... Well, he is Mr. jumpshot. Cassell isnt going to finish anything other then a mid-range J...
> 
> Are we seeing any similarities here? We need to get someone who can finish, but Dunleavy seems like he would rather have guys who can shoot over guys who are athletic freaks and can finish.


Good points. Maggs should be our finisher but it seems that he is relying on his jumper lately. What happened to the Maggs who was a high flier and loved to dunk? We need that guy back.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...852.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Maggette couldn't quite put a lid on his sometimes simmering relationship with Coach Mike Dunleavy.





> "Until I'm traded, I'm a Clipper," he said. "Whenever I play, I play as hard as I can. Whatever they need me to do, I will do. If they need me to come off the bench, I will come off the bench.
> 
> "I've been here for eight years. I've seen the good, the bad and the ugly. This has been bad."



...


----------

